# Firearms Safety Course 6/19



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.cloverleaffirearmsgroup.com/classes/

Running a basic NRA safety course at Worcester Pistol and Rifle club on 6/19 from 6p-10p if any future cops, spouses, friends, family are looking to get License to Carry. Massachusetts legislation is pending to make this process more difficult and costly, so it's a good chance to get license before some of this legislative mess passes.

ETA: As a special to get new shooters on board, if you bring a friend, they are only $10. Give it as a gift, split the cost, either way it's two safety courses for $75

As time goes on, I may be offering an academy firearms preparation class to you folks trying to get on the job... just waiting for a range to teach it at.

http://www.cloverleaffirearmsgroup.com/academy/


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump. Space available. 6/19 @ 6pm Worcester Pistol and Rifle Club


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Last bump. Class tomorrow.


----------

